# Leg question



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello
I noticed that my budgie have something wrong with leg. I don't know what exacly happened but in one second parrot was near the door and in next second parrot was under the door. Then I noticed he's leg look like this.

 

He can walk on perch or finger but while he sitting he's legs looks like on photo. Should I get worried or left it as it is ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best for you to have your budgie examined by an Avian Vet to determine if the leg is broken or simply strained.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I definitely agree with the above. His leg looks very swollen and it definitely needs to be looked at by a professional. 

Please let us know what the vet's diagnosis is!


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Seems like it was temporality issue. His leg was fine few hourse after this accident. Today I don't noticed something bad.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How is your budgie today? Has he been showing any signs of discomfort since you originally posted?


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

He's fine. I don't see any signs of discomfort. He normally uses this leg.


----------

